# ? (

## katrom

.
         ?   .

----------


## .

.  ,    ?

----------


## katrom

http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/20605
 .346.17 .5  
http://www.zakonrf.info/nk/346.17/

----------


## .

?

----------


## katrom

?

----------


## .

.    ,    /   .

----------


## katrom

?        ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## katrom

,    6%,       ,    ,  .

----------


## .

*katrom*,          ,            ,     . .2 .250
       ,      ?

----------


## katrom

?       ?

----------


## katrom

:
01.12.14  100$  30 .    .
31.12.14  100$  60 .    .
  31.12.14     = 58 .
          ?

----------


## .

> ?


      ,  ,

----------


## katrom

.        

01.12.14  100$  30 .    .
31.12.14 ** 100$  60 .    .
  31.12.14     = 58 .

.. 01.12.14 .     10$ - 300   31.12.14   10$  60 . ( )        580  (..   58 .) 20        .                 01.12  31.12 (580 . - 300 .= *280* )    .!       .

----------


## .

2  250 ,   ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

31.12.14   10$  60 .  -           58   60-58

----------


## katrom

*!*        !!!!
.. 01.12.14 .     10$ - 300   31.12.14   10$  60 . ( ) *
       580  (..   58 .) 20       * . 

             01.12  31.12 (5*80 . - 300 .= 280* )    .!       .

----------


## katrom

.2 250             (        !)
                     .    ,          ,  01/12/      30 ,  31/12    60 ,      .        ?!

----------

31.12.2014  60

----------


## katrom

> 31.12.2014  60


    .    .

----------

> ?!


.      (11-250-),                 2013.
       30 / 31   -   2-250-.

----------

31.12.14  100$  60 .    . ( 58) -          -   -        -    (  )    /           ,?

----------

,   , . ,    .   1 . ,    1,001 ., ..   1 . .,    .        1001000  (  1000000),         10010          1000 ?

----------


## Viv85

.    -.   -    .         .       .   .       ,    .  -    ?

----------


## katrom

.

----------


## katrom

.
         ,    / ?

----------

> .
>          ,    / ?


  . 7  3  ,         .

----------


## katrom

> .


    (  )?

----------

> (  )?


      .     .

----------

